# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Cần cắt laser hoặc plasma đĩa thắng

## cxkien

Hi các bạn,

Hiện tại mình muốn cắt hoa văn laser hoặc Plasma (mình ko rành lắm) cái đĩa thắng xe máy như hình.
Độ dày đỉa 3mm, đường kính 220mm.

Các bạn tư vấn giúp mình tại khu vực HCM ai nhận cắt lẻ ko.
Ai nhận cắt thì liên hệ mình giúp: O918 355561

trước khi cắt


sau khi cắt

Cám ơn,

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

nếu số lượng không nhiều thì mua là giải pháp nhanh nhất, nếu cắt thì nên cắt tia nước.

----------

cxkien

----------


## cxkien

> nếu số lượng không nhiều thì mua là giải pháp nhanh nhất, nếu cắt thì nên cắt tia nước.


Mua được thì mình đã mua rồi bạn  :Frown:  vì cái đĩa mình cần cắt size nó to hơn đĩa zin.

Bạn cho mình xin thông tin chỗ nào cắt tia nước được ko ?


Cám ơn bạn,

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> Hi các bạn,
> 
> Hiện tại mình muốn cắt hoa văn laser hoặc Plasma (mình ko rành lắm) cái đĩa thắng xe máy như hình.
> Độ dày đỉa 3mm, đường kính 220mm.
> 
> Các bạn tư vấn giúp mình tại khu vực HCM ai nhận cắt lẻ ko.
> Ai nhận cắt thì liên hệ mình giúp: O918 355561
> 
> trước khi cắt
> ...


bạn liên hệ mấy anh quảng cáo có máy fiber là đc mà chỉ cần vẽ file lại

----------

cxkien

----------


## truongkiet

cắt dây hoặc phay cnc

----------

cxkien

----------


## buithonamk42

Cái này cắt dây là chuẩn và nhanh nhất, vì nó không sinh nhiệt trong quá trình cắt, vật liệu lại có độ cứng cao nên rất phù hợp, em ở ngoài hn chứ không em cũng làm được

----------

cxkien

----------


## lycamphuoc

Cắt laser với plasma cái này xong đem đi bỏ luôn đó bạn.đem đi cắt dây đi bạn.cắt laser nó sinh nhiệt biến dạn,cái đĩa mà biến dạng nhẹ là đi biết liền

----------

